# Lot of free patterns



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-patterns.asp?type=free


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, that's a super site. I will archive it. Are these going to be free forever? Or is this just a limited time thing?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I would save any particular patterns that you like. There is never a guarantee over how long something will remain online.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

cydneyjo said:


> Wow, that's a super site. I will archive it. Are these going to be free forever? Or is this just a limited time thing?


I can't tell you if it's free for ever. I would save my favorite as the precedent member said.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I found a few patterns to add to my growing list of "must make".


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for the link.
Never saw this site before and downloaded 5 free patterns.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

In my favourites bar - thanx  :thumbup:


----------



## Jskrahlingport (Apr 23, 2011)

Thankyou ;-)


----------



## Jskrahlingport (Apr 23, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> http://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-patterns.asp?type=free


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> http://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-patterns.asp?type=free


Thank you for the link. I was going to download several patterns, but wanted my name, addy telephone #. 
I rarely have to give any of those things unless joining a particular group....not for downloading FREE patterns.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Love these! Thanks so much.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely patterns :-D


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

great site thanks


----------

